# winter molt and acting strange



## babs (Jan 6, 2013)

hi there

i have a hen that is around 2 years.  she appears to be going through a molt?, (she is one of 8 original birds, none have gone through a heavy molt yet).  she does not look that good obviously and appears to be sluggish and slow, lost 20% of feathers.   now she is walking funny, kinda not with her legs extended like the others but every few steps crunches down like a duck.  she appears to be eating when i throw food but i am worried as I live on the west coast in canada and its cold here.  this walking issue is new.  i thought the molt was from stress b/c it just snowed a bunch and they didnt want to leave the coop for weeks.  snow is thawing and they are out and about.  

any suggestions of whats going on?

thanks


----------



## Mamaboid (Jan 6, 2013)

The molt is normal, most birds do it every year after their first winter.  The standing hunched and not moving much is more worrisome.  I have had a few do this, and some have not made it.  When I see it, I put them in isolation, put a little heat on them and feed them medicated food for a while.  We have saved a few, but it can be a losing proposition.  It unfortunately is part of having and raising chickens.  Good luck.  Hope you can get her better.


----------



## babs (Jan 6, 2013)

thanks for your feedback.   it is not so much standing hunched but walking funny and much lower than usual.  i have isolated her in a dog crate so hopefully i can monitor whats going on a bit better.


----------



## pridegoethb4thefall (Jan 6, 2013)

Sounds egg bound possibly.

I would immediately get her into a warm water bath up to about where her wings start, then massage her underside. Soak in very warm water for 10 minutes while massaging. 

Dry her off really well, even blow dry on low heat if you want. Give her water with Organic Apple Cider Vinegar with veil of the mother in it, 50/50 mix. Give her mashed up boiled eggs to eat.

Keep her inside, warm and settled. This is what I do for any of my hens when they seem off or get injured.

Don't know exactly whats wrong with her... but it could be egg bound, poisoning, worms, bowl obstruction. 

I hope she recovers... let us know


----------



## Mamaboid (Jan 7, 2013)

Didn't think about egg bound since my stupid chickens aren't laying.   Good catch Pride.


----------



## babs (Jan 7, 2013)

thanks for the reply, i will try this tomorrow.  will they lose feathers if they are egg bound?  i gave her a bit of tuna and some sunflower seeds as well as some of her high protein pellets and she is eating fine.  i saw her drink as well today.  her poops seem normal.   i did catch her preying/pulling at her remaining feathers around her wing,  i can see some new feathers coming in.  anyways i will get some apple cider vinegar tomorrow and try the bath thing.  thanks for your time.


----------



## Mamaboid (Jan 7, 2013)

The feather loss is molt and is perfectly normal.  some of them will be almost completely bald before their new feathers come in.


----------

